# Update on TSH numbers...



## luvmylittleboy2003 (Aug 23, 2011)

Opps...just realized I should have probably posted this on the lab board. Sorry, will repost over there!

Ok...so I did some digging and this is what I found...

Jan 2008 TSH 2.68 .75 synthroid

Jan 2009 TSH 2.74 .75 upped to .100 synthroid (not sure why or why .88 wasnt tried)

May 2010 TSH 1.27 t4 1.2 (different Dr did test so he did t4 as well) .100 synthroid

Dec 2010 TSH 2.88 .100 synthroid (wondering if nurse gave me wrong number here, she also mentioned .034 for TSH, which makes more sense)

July 2011 TSH .50 .100 synthroid (lowered finally by Dr. today to .88 due to feeling like I'm getting to much synthroid)

Would love feedback and thoughts??!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

luvmylittleboy2003 said:


> Opps...just realized I should have probably posted this on the lab board. Sorry, will repost over there!
> 
> Ok...so I did some digging and this is what I found...
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting these.

The thyroxine replacement is clearly working and truly, your dose should not have been lowered w/o the results of these 2 tests.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3


----------



## luvmylittleboy2003 (Aug 23, 2011)

When she retests my blood in 6 weeks I'm going to tell her to also run a T4 and feretin (sp) along with the TSH. I have had one Dr that actually ever tested both t4 and TSH, why isn't it all just a mandatory test istead of TSH by itself.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

luvmylittleboy2003 said:


> When she retests my blood in 6 weeks I'm going to tell her to also run a T4 and feretin (sp) along with the TSH. I have had one Dr that actually ever tested both t4 and TSH, why isn't it all just a mandatory test istead of TSH by itself.


You need the FREES as explained by the link I enclosed. Not Total.


----------

